# Ida Eisenhower....Dwight Eisenhower's black Mother



## ClosedCaption (Feb 23, 2015)

The picture above is of David and Ida Eisenhower, the parents of President Dwight D. Eisenhower.  Ida was rumored to have Black ancestry.  Eisenhower, along with 5 other US Presidents are rumored to have been Black…Andrew Jackson, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, Warren Harding, and Calvin Coolidge.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 23, 2015)

And we're talking about this because???......


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 23, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> And we're talking about this because???......



Why not?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 23, 2015)

Interesting, I guess, and not bothersome.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 23, 2015)

Well there goes Obamas only accomplishment


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Interesting, I guess, and not bothersome.



Someone posted it on my FB account and I had never heard of it.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow......just what we need- gossip from 50 years ago.....


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 23, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> The picture above is of David and Ida Eisenhower, the parents of President Dwight D. Eisenhower.  Ida was rumored to have Black ancestry.  Eisenhower, along with 5 other US Presidents are rumored to have been Black…Andrew Jackson, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, Warren Harding, and Calvin Coolidge.


Never heard of this. Not surprising though.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 23, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> And we're talking about this because???......


Probably because not many people know about.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 23, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Wow......just what we need- gossip from 50 years ago.....




A wise man once said "History....Schmistory"


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 23, 2015)

What? (gasp!) OMG!!!!!

This is Hugh and Series!!!!!!!!


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 23, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Wow......just what we need- gossip from 50 years ago.....
> ...



This is not 'history' any more than any other gossip is history.

You might have a point in that this particular gossip is a very old and ugly American tradition of smearing political opponents by hinting that they have black ancestors, but it isn't 'history' other than reviving old gossip that no one cares about any more.

Do you always repost what people put on you FB page?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> The picture above is of David and Ida Eisenhower, the parents of President Dwight D. Eisenhower.  Ida was rumored to have Black ancestry.  Eisenhower, along with 5 other US Presidents are rumored to have been Black…Andrew Jackson, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, Warren Harding, and Calvin Coolidge.


Nice links to the research.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 23, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > The picture above is of David and Ida Eisenhower, the parents of President Dwight D. Eisenhower.  Ida was rumored to have Black ancestry.  Eisenhower, along with 5 other US Presidents are rumored to have been Black…Andrew Jackson, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, Warren Harding, and Calvin Coolidge.
> ...


Stop being lazy and do your own research. Thats what I am going to do.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 23, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Why is this thread about me and my FB page?  Whats got you upset?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 23, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



LOL- I am not upset about anything- this is your gossip column- go for it.  Repeat whatever dreck is posted on your FB page.


----------



## Huey (Feb 23, 2015)

*bump*


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

Huey said:


> *bump*


Why?


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 23, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> The picture above is of David and Ida Eisenhower, the parents of President Dwight D. Eisenhower.  Ida was rumored to have Black ancestry.  Eisenhower, along with 5 other US Presidents are rumored to have been Black…Andrew Jackson, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, Warren Harding, and Calvin Coolidge.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2015)

This looks to be genuine. Thanks ClosedCaption. Here is a picture of D. Eisenhowers mom at an older age. This woman (Ida Stover Eisenhower) was mixed with Black blood no doubt about it.  Her mother (Elizabeth Juda Link Stover) was from a town that had two families with the last name Link. A Black family and a white one.  Elizabeth Juda Link Stover died when Ida was 4 and Ida was raised by a white family and married a white man which resulted in D. Eisenhower.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 24, 2015)

OMG This Earth Shattering News!


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 24, 2015)

lol


using that as evidence shit was the first black person,


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 24, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> lol
> 
> 
> using that as evidence shit was the first black person,


That's OK...it was HOLY shit!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 24, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> lol
> 
> 
> using that as evidence shit was the first black person,


So that would make diarrhea the first white person?


----------



## ThirdTerm (Feb 25, 2015)

Dwight D. Eisenhower (left) and his parents and 5 brothers :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eisenhower and his family in 1926:





1938: DDE with his mother, Ida Eisenhower:


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 10, 2020)

toxicmedia said:


> And we're talking about this because???......


Good question

the other question we should ask is rumored by who?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 30, 2021)

Syriusly said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


A discovery f





Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > The picture above is of David and Ida Eisenhower, the parents of President Dwight D. Eisenhower.  Ida was rumored to have Black ancestry.  Eisenhower, along with 5 other US Presidents are rumored to have been Black…Andrew Jackson, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, Warren Harding, and Calvin Coolidge.
> ...


That picture has been altered.  From all of these pictures of Ida Stover it is clear she wasn't black.


			ida stover eisenhower - Google Search


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 1, 2021)

ClosedCaption said:


> The picture above is of David and Ida Eisenhower, the parents of President Dwight D. Eisenhower.  Ida was rumored to have Black ancestry.  Eisenhower, along with 5 other US Presidents are rumored to have been Black…Andrew Jackson, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, Warren Harding, and Calvin Coolidge.


LOLOL!!! What nonsense. The photo taken in 1880??

Use a brain cell. Look how grainy his complexion looks. Now hers. What does that one brain cell say?

What were the exposure times with these cameras...5 minutes...lol


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 1, 2021)

I bet Eisenhower's mother's family was owned by VP Harris's family.


----------

